
Doomsday Clock says it's almost the end of the world as we know it - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/24/world/doomsday-clock-2019/index.html
======
idclip
Basically nuclear war and global warming will kill us all.

Because governments do too little to reduce carbon emissions to 0.

Well, That’s nice.

